# cva muzzle loader?



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

does anyone know where i can get a cva percusion cap muzzle loader. i think the one im looking at is the bobcat but not sure. thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

bass pro has a good selection of cva's


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Depends where you are located at--
Vances in Columbus has a good selection. Buckeye Outdoors of 70 east at Buckeye lake has a good selection. If you live way north or south I can't help you.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

cva reps will be at vances on december 8 and at buckeye outdoors on the 12th.


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i live in north ridgeville.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Big Fish: CVA discontinued sidelock percussion guns. They import only inlines now. You can call around the local gun shops to see if anyone has them in their inventory. Another good bet is an online classified site like 
guns america.


----------

